# Tri Tren 150 And Tri Test 400 Cycle



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

I've Just Had My First Jab Of Tri Tren On Saturday And We be Having It Again Weds Along With Tri Test This Will Be At 0.5ml Twice A Week Of Each For 10 Week, How Long Will They Take To Kick In And Is 0.5ml Enough To Be Taking, With A Correct Diet What Gains Should I Be Roughly Expecting From A 10 Week Cycle.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Reece_Lang said:


> I've Just Had My First Jab Of Tri Tren On Saturday And We be Having It Again Weds Along With Tri Test This Will Be At 0.5ml Twice A Week Of Each For 10 Week, How Long Will They Take To Kick In And Is 0.5ml Enough To Be Taking, With A Correct Diet What Gains Should I Be Roughly Expecting From A 10 Week Cycle.


Knowone can say how much you will gain without knowing what your diet and training etc

How old are you? how tall? How many cycles? how long you been training? BF%?

Also do you have a PCT planned?

I ask for these stats so people will have more of an idea of how much you may add to your frame


----------



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

Morning

Porridge Oats + Protein Shake

Snack

Bannana Tuna Butty

Dinner

Egg Butty + Nurishment Drink + Chicken Butty And Protein Shake

Snack

Bannana And Glass Of Milk

Tea

Rice + Pasta + Chicken Or Fish And Protein Shake

Supper

Porridge Oats

Age 18

Height 5'9

Training Few Month

Around 12% Body Fat

And I Need Info On A Planning A Pct


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Reece_Lang said:


> Morning
> 
> Age 18
> 
> ...


Hey buddy dont wanna seem like I am flaming you.

But I would nit touch aas until at least over age of 21 plus you only been training few months that should be few years.

It is not a miriacle drug you test levels should be high at you ages, also you have tren in a first cycle.

If I was you I would on concentrate on diet, training and supplementation.

Try Creatine, maybe a natty test booster most likeplacebo effect but hey better than jumping staright on tren few months after starting

How much you weigh


----------



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

It's Not Flaming Just Advice Lol And Im 10 Stone I Was Originally 8.7 Then Got Myself To 9 Now Im 10 But No Matter How Much I Eat I Cant Seem To Gain Weight Cause Ive Got A Fast Metabolism


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

gotta agree with danny tren on a first cycle ,good luck


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Reece_Lang said:


> It's Not Flaming Just Advice Lol And Im 10 Stone I Was Originally 8.7 Then Got Myself To 9 Now Im 10 But No Matter How Much I Eat I Cant Seem To Gain Weight Cause Ive Got A Fast Metabolism


You may have fast metabolism but can still get higher than at your weight.

I would eat maybe 1000 calories above your maitenence calories, train 4 days with weights, if you have opportunity to lay down do it and don't buzz around like bull in china shop.

Rest and sleep well, you will grow make sure you get enough protein aswell.

set yourself a long term goals and short term goals on how you gonna meet your long term goal


----------



## guppy (Oct 1, 2008)

Whats the problem with Tren on his first cycle? (not ****y, just interested?)


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

guppy said:


> Whats the problem with Tren on his first cycle? (not ****y, just interested?)


 :cursing:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Reece_Lang said:


> Age 18
> 
> Height 5'9
> 
> ...


If you can't make any gains now at 18 after only training a few months something is very wrong with your diet and/or training. No one can use the ectomorph excuse, they just are not eating enough. Shovel more food in, make or buy mass shakes. It's easy to get enough calories in.

It's the few months of training that makes this very wrong, not your age.

Just go steady, you'll be setting yourself up for all sorts of injuries which could plague you for life. Snapped tendons being one of them. Your body is not ready for steroids.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> If you can't make any gains now at 18 after only training a few months something is very wrong with your diet and/or training. No one can use the ectomorph excuse, they just are not eating enough. Shovel more food in, make or buy mass shakes. It's easy to get enough calories in.
> 
> It's the few months of training that makes this very wrong, not your age.
> 
> Just go steady, you'll be setting yourself up for all sorts of injuries which could plague you for life. Snapped tendons being one of them. Your body is not ready for steroids.


Totally agree mate , lack of experience in the gym + steroids+eager teenager = disaster

I wish I had someone to guide me (I started way before 18 and paid the price for it ) its not your age its your lack of experience in the gym  do compound movements and stick to a good a good diet and you will progress ! It's not a Sprint its a long a$$ marathon


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

He made the decision to do it, he is hardly going to stop now is he. As said above though, you need to eat more. If your not putting on weight, then add in some extra good fats for the calories (i find peanut butter helps lots). And lift heavy as you can (and then a little bit more) every time you go in (and leave the cable machines alone).


----------

